# Kosei Inoue demos.



## Tez3 (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAkTChZi7WA&feature=fvw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ2LkCdwGUI&NR=1

Nice! From Wales no less!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 31, 2010)

Very very nice. I love it when the principles are broken down and demonstrated like this.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice clips with good teaching!


----------

